# GTI International



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Guys

So who's up for GTI International this year? It's at the end of June and I reckon some of the VW, Audi, Skoda and SEATs I've seen on here would be well at home in their Show n Shine! Come on, let's get some DW members winning the trophies there this year...show em how it's done!

Actually, why not have a DW club stand there? Maybe too late this year but would perhaps be a goer for next year?!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That would be fantastic! 

I'll be there, defo Saturday but Sunday is some wedding that my parents are dragging me to... hopefully i can get out of this and do a weekender!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Where`s it being held this year?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Bruntingthorpe, Leicestershire :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'm hoping to go but the Corrado is still of the road since January


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i'll be going on the sunday.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ill be there on sunday in the van.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

I will be there with TDIsport. I have decided not to do show & shine, but instead keep my car on the stand and take the appreciation for the engineering put into it, and not the state of the paintwork which no doubt some anal so & so will nitpick about the chunks taken out the bumper / stone chips / scratches here and there.

I built my car with my own hands, using some expert's help along the way, plus it's a daily driver so I think I would SLAP anyone who criticised my paintwork.... Look what's been done under the bonnet FFS!


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll be there on sunday but not on a clubstand this year.

This was my mk2 and my mates mk5 from last years show on the rainy saturday!!


































Hope the weathers better this year.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Ill be there with my 1988 mk2 8v on the sunday:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll be there (Sunday Only) with my Ibiza Cupra on IbizaOwnersClub stand


----------

